# Leaving TCoD Forums



## Pikachu (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought this over and have decided. I am leaving TCoD Forums. My dad keeps bothering me about how it is not safe and that I spend hours on the computer. This does not mean I have given up Pokemon for good. Bye everyone. You guys were all great. FYI, I will occasionally post if I get the chance, mostly in the Artwork forum. Everyone who got an adoptable: they will still grow and you'll be able to get new eggs. The Battle against Torn World is now closed, unless Crowning Clown would like to lead it. Bye.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, but don't post leaving threads.


----------

